# Wrist/pocket Watch



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Found this recently in a box of bits at the local carboot. Called the 'Daptable' with a patent number for 1910, it adjusts, and can be used for converting a range of smaller sized open faced pocket watches to worn on the wrist.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It does work, but the original leather strap could do with replacing.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice idea, but not sure i would trust a pocket watch to stay in place during any form or real activity.

also cosmetic damage to the watch case might be an issue.

interesting but i can see why they didn't catch on.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Probably why it was in a box at a car boot :yes:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great find Shiner but don't go trusting one of your RRs to that. I think my best find was










Cost me all of Â£2.


----------

